# حساب الاحمال الحرارية وبالعربي



## م شهاب (14 يناير 2010)

هذا برنامج لحساب الاحمال الحرارية تبريد + تدفئة 
البرنامج الاخر لحساب التجهيزات الميكانيكية مراجل + شيلرات + مضخات + حراقات + ........ وتقبلو تحياتي :77:


----------



## pora (14 يناير 2010)

برامج رائعه بارك الله فيك مهندس شهاب


----------



## م شهاب (14 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي pora على المرور وانا في الخدمة ان شاء الله


----------



## Badran Mohammed (14 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا على البرنامج


----------



## سمير شربك (14 يناير 2010)

هل البرنامج بالمرفق أخي شهاب


----------



## م شهاب (14 يناير 2010)

نعم بالمرفق aircon


----------



## اسامة اشرى (14 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا اخى الفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضل


----------



## محمد عبده محمد موس (3 مارس 2010)

*مشكور اخي الكريم*

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الدكة (3 مارس 2010)

رائع بارك الله فيك ... جاري التحميل


----------



## hams alghroob (4 مارس 2010)

*مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## ابوحنفى67 (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حيدراكرم (10 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخي على البرنامج .... ولكن لم أجد في هذا البرنامج أدخال للبلد أو المدينه في حساب الأحمال الحراريه ... أرجو التوضيح

مع التقدير.
أبو حيدر العراقي


----------



## سمير شربك (10 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي شهاب


----------



## شريف اسماعيل (11 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الرايط ليس موجود


----------



## الزهير (11 أبريل 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على البرنامج ....


----------



## الزهير (11 أبريل 2010)

هذا أول دخول لي لهذا الموقع .وأرجو أن أستطيع الأفادة والاستفاد في ذات الوقت


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## VIP-AR (20 أبريل 2010)

*مشكور اخي الكريم*


----------



## tibawi (17 مايو 2010)

oooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## tibawi (17 مايو 2010)

ddddddddddddddddd


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (18 مايو 2010)

بوركت يباش مهندس
ونتطلع منكم المزيد


----------



## حسان2007 (6 يونيو 2010)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmadjet (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
حظي غير جيد فللاسف البرنامج لا يعمل
ارجو الافادة


----------



## الصقرالجارح (17 نوفمبر 2011)

شكر شكر شكر شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد المصري77777 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

انا مش فاهم حاجه


----------



## ASHRAF100 (11 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## علاء المشني (11 يناير 2012)

تسلم يا ورده.


----------



## kokohamo2003 (11 يناير 2012)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (13 يناير 2012)

جيد


----------



## eng.moohamed (13 يناير 2012)

ياهندسة تم التحميل ولكن لم يتم فتح البرنامج


----------



## محمود33 (14 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووورررررررررررر

تسلم هالأيادي


----------



## adiloman (19 يناير 2012)

*رائع بارك الله فيك*


----------



## abu alror (19 يناير 2012)

الف شكر ياغالي جاري التجريب
​


----------



## sohaibbm (2 مايو 2012)

مشككككككككووووووووووور


----------



## mr.m7shsh (3 مايو 2012)

جزيت خيرا على البرنامج


----------



## الاسطورةA.F (3 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## thaeribrahem (4 مايو 2012)

شكرا على ما قدمت و لكن البرنامج من تصميم و عمل أحد المهندسين كما هو وارد ضمنه و هو لا يعمل و لم يتم الاشارة الى مبرمجه لا من قريب أو بعيد جيد أن تشارك الجميع بما لديك و لكن من المعيب مشاركة الغير بما لا تملكه


----------



## علاء المشني (5 مايو 2012)

تسلم يا ورده


----------



## صفدي (5 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (5 مايو 2012)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## م شهاب (6 مايو 2012)

تصحيح


----------



## م شهاب (6 مايو 2012)

الاستاذ ثائر المحترم تحية طيبة اود ان اشكرك على كل ماقلت ومع كل الحق فيه ولن اسمحلي ان اوضح بعض الامور 
1-عندما تم تحميل البرنامج كانت الغاية هي الفائدة لكل من طلب مثل هذا البرنامج 
2-انا شخصيا حصلت على البرنامج من احد الاصدقاء وكان متاح لاي شخص الحصول عليه 
3-انا لم انسب البرنامج لنفسي او لاي احد اخر وكما تفضلت يوجد ضمن البرنامج تعريف بالمبرمج 
وفي النهاية ارجو المعذرة لعدم ذكر اسمكم الكريم كمصمم ل
لبرنامج متمنيا ان اتشرف بلقائكم ودمت بخير


----------



## abdelsalamn (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## كرم الحمداني (5 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aalsharifi (9 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## nofal (9 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## م كباشي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله في الجهود


----------



## younis najjar (9 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور على البرنامج


----------



## nawalzedan (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Thanks alot
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## يوسف عثمانو (4 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## رنا نهاد (9 أبريل 2013)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## sinaaa (9 أبريل 2013)

رائع


----------



## ابابراء (10 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي العزيز المهندس شهاب المحترم 
في البداية احب ان اشكرك على مجهودك حتى وان لم تكن انت المصمم للبرنامج ولكن الاجر والثواب لك لانك نقلته لنا والحقيقة اجد هذا الرنامج مفهوما نوعا ما لانني تخرجت من الكلية قبل عشرة سنوات ونسيت كل قوانين التبريد والثرمو و.....الخ 
لذا يرجى التفضل منك او باحد من الاساتذة الفاضلين بوضع شرح خطوة بخطوة ولمرة واحدة فقط لاي برنامج كان يكون مثلا ( لحساب الحمل المحسوس نستخرجه من قانون ( Tout- Tin) حيث انني والله اعلم منكم محتاج لبنامج واحد فقط يذكرني بالكيفية الحساب لحمل التبريد والتدفئة لكي اترك الطريقة الفاشلة وهي حساب لكل 36 متر مكعب طن تبريدي واحد
شكرا لك ولكل اعضاء واساتذة المنتدى لهذا المجهود والذي يكاد يكون نادرا في ايامنا هذه التي غلب فيها افكار الربح المادي وحجب المعلومات لكسب الرزق الاكثر وهم لا يعلمون بان الرزق بيد الرزاق عز وجل
بارك الله فيكم واعتذر عن الاطالة
يمكن لاي اخ مراسلتي على الايميل الشخصي [email protected]


----------

